
Food Startup Maple Shutting Down NYC Operations; Aquihired by Deliveroo - shmatt
https://maple.com/letter/
======
acjohnson55
My entire office is grieving.

Given how well received Maple was, I have to wonder if this is one of those
problems where scaling actually killed the company, due to negative unit
economics.

